# Youtube. Not exactly the Ohio,,,,, but WOW!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey NLcatfish,,, Have You been watching any of these Youtube CATFISH'N videos?
Check out what he caught just days ago.

I gladly start you a 'GO-FUND-ME' fundraiser, just for you to go fish for blues with this guy!

Spencer. @ 'RIVER CERTIFIED' Youtube.

MONSTER FISH Live Under This Bridge!!! (River Fishing) - YouTube


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

How much do you think those fish weigh ? 65-70 pounds on the big one ? At least 50 on a couple of them. He never offered an estimate on any
Nice video tho.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

DeathFromAbove said:


> How much do you think those fish weigh ? 65-70 pounds on the big one ? At least 50 on a couple of them. He never offered an estimate on any
> Nice video tho.



I've been watching his videos for years, & 'talked' to him occasionally,,,, seems like, He catches so many cats that he doesn't even bother to weigh or measure any. Sometimes.
If he doesn't get sick & or die from eating "BOTTOM DWELLING MUD SUCKING RIVER CREATURES", nobody will!

If I get this right,,,, he WAS a school teacher. He quit, bought a boat & started fishing & making videos like 24-7.
lol,,, I just recently asked him if it's paying out well!?
From what I understood, He just started fishing Florida, & most of the states down along the Sippii.
IF, he ever starts fishing the Gulf shoreline,,,, I'll do everything in my power to go fish with him.
id be a ball.
'WE' definitely got the same kind of 'crappy' humor! & HE can show ME, how to catch a big fish! ;>)


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

I really like his videos, really well done. Another one I like to watch is from Epic Catfish on you tube. The main angler Tim Scott, recorded probably the biggest Blue ever caught on video. Great for these cold months!!!


----------

